# She's  BAAAACK !!!!!!



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

I love this gal......

http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/monica-lewinsky-drudge-ruined-my-life


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Good.... She got a bad deal... I'm happy she is speaking out for victims of cyberbullying and smear campaigns.  She was used mercilessly by the GOP looking to do anything they could to hurt Clinton... And the poor girl got caught in the middle.  Blame the GOP Davey...  they are the ones that kept her name front and center..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh God..please tell me that she isn't running for president...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2014)

Nah, she doesn't smoke cigars.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Nah, she doesn't smoke cigars.



Oh PLEASE don't make me list ALL the Repubican Sex scandals...  because it's a rather LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG  list..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

What a legacy ! Bet her parents are proud.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> What a legacy ! Bet her parents are proud.




I take it you never did anything stupid at 22?  Or is it just that you didn't get caught?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

There are some people known to blame their self-inflicted problems on everything _but_ themselves ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

It was just a bj..... The girl didn't kill anyone or rob a bank..  Let's put this into perspective please.   It just so happened her choice in partners was who he was.   I don't think she deserved her life ruined over it.  I don't think it could have been avoided either... but to keep up the nastiness toward her is petty.  She has been unable to get a job because of her name.... so she is trying to make a living in some way.. who can blame her?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There are some people known to blame their self-inflicted problems on everything _but_ themselves ...



Oh so true, she is responsible for her own actions.   If she wouldn't have had an meetup with Mr. Pres. she wouldn't have had any of this happen.  Can't agree with you more Phil.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I take it you never did anything stupid at 22?  Or is it just that you didn't get caught?



This is about owning up to our own responsibilities, not whether we are angels or not.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

So no one here thinks she has paid enough of a price for her 22 y/o stupidity?   Does she not deserve to move on with her life?   Geez.... I'd hate to have any of you sitting on my jury if I needed one.   She has been unable to get a job.. no one would hire her because of her name.. How is a she supposed to support herself?  I'm sure that she didn't want to capitalize on her history, but apparently she has had little choice.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Good.... She got a bad deal... I'm happy she is speaking out for victims of cyberbullying and smear campaigns. She was used mercilessly by the GOP looking to do anything they could to hurt Clinton... And the poor girl got caught in the middle. Blame the GOP Davey... they are the ones that kept her name front and center..




I'd like to blame them but Im counting on them to take over Congress and see if we can get  this country moving again.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Her Dr. Daddy will take care of her......MAYBE.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There are some people known to blame their self-inflicted problems on everything _but_ themselves ...




You're just jealous cause she got pretty knees.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2014)

She is a victim of her own poor choices/bad decisions and needs to come to the realization that she needs to own them. Maybe then she can move on. And if her name and reputation precede her, maybe she needs to change her name. Or join a convent. 

You'd think her "victimization" compliments of the internet and cyberspace would resonate with anybody who posts any kind of crap on the web. Unfortunately, people don't believe that bad stuff (and notoriety) only happens to *other* people but that we are *all* other people.

Scores of others have been involved in scandals (sex and otherwise) and they managed to keep on keeping on. Monica Lewinsky hasn't seemed to do a whole lot except cry about her lot in life and the hand she dealt herself (pun intended). Boo effing hoo.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow!! Tough crowd here.... Whatever happened to the judge not lest ye be judged?   I though Y'all were pretty much into that stuff.  In case you don't know.. that's Matthew 7:1-3


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Changing her name by deed poll occurred to me too. And keeping a very low public profile would be how I would rebuild my life.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, if I were her, had the ways and means, that would be a good enough reason to change my name.  I think she's probably made quite a bit of money off all this though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> You're just jealous cause she got pretty knees.



I can't see them through those knee pads, though.

Look ... it's not "just a BJ", it's a BJ on POTUS. That brings it into the arena of celebrities, and when you enter that arena you better be prepared for all the bad things that go along with it. "Oh, boo-hoo, I was only 22" - too bad, you're an adult. Theoretically you have a brain.

Theoretically.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Wow!! Tough crowd here.... Whatever happened to the judge not lest ye be judged?   I though Y'all were pretty much into that stuff.  In case you don't know.. that's Matthew 7:1-3



We are constantly judged by others throughout our lives, from the moment we are born until we die. It's only human to judge others as well.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Monica is a very pretty girl; those eyes, that mouth.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Wow!! Tough crowd here.... Whatever happened to the judge not lest ye be judged?   I though Y'all were pretty much into that stuff.  In case you don't know.. that's Matthew 7:1-3



Oh geez, now we're all "judgmental" because "she" blames everyone but herself for "her" blowing a good deal.  I mean she had to be in a good job(White House intern??) to be able to get close with the president.  And she is the one that blew it.  I don't remember anyone saying Clinton forced her and it wasn't some under-age child he was with.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

At 22 I was married with a baby and a mortgage. I knew the cost of my own actions and never thought servicing my boss was acceptable behaviour.

By the way, how did this scandal become public knowledge? I don't imagine Bill Clinton was the source. Or Hilary either. So, was it Monica herself?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not judging her; I'm merely pointing out that her problem now is a consequence of her previous behavior. Remember? Every action has an equal and opposite reaction. On the occasions when she's made public comments, including television interviews, an auto-biography, and at least one article published in Vanity Fair, she has continued to maintain that she was not to blame for her circumstances, if not outright absolving herself then implying that "others" were at fault. What????

It's really hard for me to drum up sympathy for someone who has cashed in numerous times since the scandal and still can't seem to make it. She seems to be to be one of the earliest members of the Entitlement Generation.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal, the whistle blower was her friend, Linda Tripp. BTW, Miss Monica had a five-year affair with a married man before she went to the White House. 

Denise, she's made plenty of money. By her account, it all went to pay legal fees. Huh? What legal fees? I'm not aware that anybody sued her over her misadventures. 

Oh, Denise? Your choice of words..."blowing" a good deal and "she blew it"....well, yes, actually, she did! LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dame Warrigal, the whistle blower was her friend, Linda Tripp. BTW, Miss Monica had a five-year affair with a married man before she went to the White House.
> 
> Denise, she's made plenty of money. By her account, it all went to pay legal fees. Huh? What legal fees? I'm not aware that anybody sued her over her misadventures.
> 
> Oh, Denise? Your choice of words..."blowing" a good deal and "she blew it"....well, yes, actually, she did! LOL



LOLLLLLLL!!  Georgia, yes, she did! :lofl::clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

I have no sympathy for her, she knew what she was doing at the time, and I also fault Clinton for not being able to control himself during his presidency, especially not just taking it anywhere out of the white house, take her to a hotel, back seat of a limo, I'm sure she would have been eager.

She seems to be the one holding onto this scandal for her own gain, she likes to be in the spotlight IMO.  Can't get a job?  I don't know, as I haven't had any interest in following her life, but I know she's done a few things, and is certainly not hurting for money.  It's not like she was applying at Red Lobster, and they were shunning her.  She could have just walked away and let this whole thing die down...but she chose not to.  Personally, I'm tired of hearing the name.


----------



## Debby (Oct 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh so true, she is responsible for her own actions.   If she wouldn't have had an meetup with Mr. Pres. she wouldn't have had any of this happen.  Can't agree with you more Phil.




I'll bet if we all put our thinking caps on, we can remember at least one really dumb thing we did when we were 22.  For example this site says that the adolescent brain is maturing well into our twenties.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2892678/ 

So what she allowed herself to get pulled into was the result of immature decision making processes.  He was the 'mature' adult and should have known better.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a sinking suspician that if it were ANYTHING other than sex... there would be a lot more understanding and compassion..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Debby said:


> I'll bet if we all put our thinking caps on, we can remember at least one really dumb thing we did when we were 22.  For example this site says that the adolescent brain is maturing well into our twenties.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2892678/
> 
> So what she allowed herself to get pulled into was the result of immature decision making processes.  He was the 'mature' adult and should have known better.



Yes, he being the adult, and a position of power that you would think called for a fully-developed brain, that is true, he also made a bad decision.  What Monica did afterwards is more of a reflection on her "brain".  She continues to blame others for what she should now be admitting her part in the fault.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree with Nwlady, we may have made stupid mistakes in our twenties, but we're not profiting from it by writing books and being in the spotlight for years afterwards, playing the victim.  That's the difference there, what did she make $12 mil from her book, wonder what she made for her Barbara Walters interview, and all of her speeches.  She's a smart cookie, not a victim at all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

The  day comes when we decide that it no longer serves us to blame our  parents, our family, our boss, our circumstances or anyone or anything  else and we decide it’s time to move forward simply because we’re worth  it. And that’s the day, despite our circumstances, that we begin to  discover just how powerful we really are.

by Paul Boynton


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm lookin at it NOT as her wanting to profit, but she is standing up to cyberbullying..... and using her experience to inspire others.  I don't think anyone can refute the fact that she WAS bullied following the incident.  She is speaking for a cause... and guess what... she is being cyberbullied again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2014)

There's an easy cure for cyberbullying.

Throw away your smart phone and shut down all of your social media accounts. Get rid of your email. Don't read anything in the forums.

Voila - no more cyberbullying. And now you'll have a lot more time to get a life.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmmm, an affair with a married man who was the most powerful man in the world at the time. Yeah right no one should pay attention or ignore here. Oh puhlease...

That being said was the affair itself over blown, in some respects  but again affair involving the most powerful man in the world. What if she were a spy or wack job stalker. 

Also, just a side note by coincidence the movie Kill The Messenger is about Gary Webb who shed more light on government drug dealing. Some speculate that the affair was purposely put front and center to draw attention away from government sanctioned drug dealing through multiple administrations AND wild Bill being governor of a state that was a major player in government sanctioned or enabled drug dealing. Just by coincidence.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 23, 2014)

When in doubt?...... insert a conspiracy theory..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm still wondering about the grassy knoll...


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> When in doubt?...... insert a conspiracy theory..



Absolutely! Politics is a highly calculated and orchestrated show for the public. Sure the conservatives wanted Bill out of there and some even smelled blood hoping pressure would force a resignation but this affair devoured time and news resources. By the time the Lewinsky scandal broke theoretically we should've been in the middle of congressional hearings and/or trials regarding government enabled drug dealing. Major media at the time told their staffs get/discredit the author, any thing you want in they way of staff and money you got. It was obvious they didn't want that story gaining attention or credibility. I'm not saying Lewinsky was a plant but "leaks" of information usually have a purpose and plan to follow. 

All I can say is look at all the issues, events and legislation that was going simultaneously with hearings and impeachment proceedings. I doubt the CIA and drugs were the only thing they wanted attention diverted away from.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 23, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Absolutely! Politics is a highly calculated and orchestrated show for the public. Sure the conservatives wanted Bill out of there and some even smelled blood hoping pressure would force a resignation but this affair devoured time and news resources. By the time the Lewinsky scandal broke theoretically we should've been in the middle of congressional hearings and/or trials regarding government enabled drug dealing. Major media at the time told their staffs get/discredit the author, any thing you want in they way of staff and money you got. It was obvious they didn't want that story gaining attention or credibility. I'm not saying Lewinsky was a plant but "leaks" of information usually have a purpose and plan to follow.
> 
> All I can say is look at all the issues, events and legislation that was going simultaneously with hearings and impeachment proceedings. I doubt the CIA and drugs were the only thing they wanted attention diverted away from.



Too bad the whole thing backfired big time on the GOP.. Newt Gingrich was ousted, Bill remained in office and they lost control of the House and Senate.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Too bad the whole thing backfired big time on the GOP.. Newt Gingrich was ousted, Bill re-elected and they lost control of the House and Senate.



One of the things that surprised me from both the Dems and Reps was that how both let the position of president get besmirched and degraded. Even if the conservatives got their way it would've opened the door to force all future presidents out for non political issues. It's also just one of many reasons Bush got ransacked by major media during his administration.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 23, 2014)

Look how the "IMPEACH" cry has haunted the Obama presidency... from the day he was Inaugerated in 2009.  Of course there are no grounds... But  even if it were attempted, they need 2/3 of the Senate to convict..  What a lot of folks don't seem to understand is that impeachment is not removal from office..  So the spectacle would be nothing more than political theater and a waste of taxpayer money.. while they COULD be doing some real governing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 23, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I'm still wondering about the grassy knoll...



No, they did it in the office ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 24, 2014)

In her defense in this case anyway apparently she was treated like a hardcore felon by the FBI during a contentious 12 hour interview without a lawyer. She was told if she didn't lawyer up they would be easier on her. Now it appears she made this decision voluntarily but to threaten a witness like that over an affair is a bit much. And if she did lie in a lawsuit, not a criminal trial they would eventually get the proof they wanted anyway. I'll admit the whole process was fast tracked to get wild Bill out of office. 

http://pagesix.com/2014/10/24/monic...urself/?_ga=1.249728454.1361957937.1410879721


----------

